# The Boss



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

He tells you what he wants.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The eyes say "Bacon."


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> The eyes say "Bacon."


no , not quite. More like "set that bowl of ice cream down. It's definitely not good for you"


----------

